# Giant buys Colnago - Hoax or true?



## zegasparin (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi everryone!!

First i read on a french forum 

http://www.velo101.com/forum/message.asp?Section=Route&Forum=route_materiel&Numero=140278
(last comment on the down the page).

Then a friend overseas heard the same story and demanded me confirmation.

If any of you out there has any confirmation on this I would be grateful.

peace!


----------



## applehome (Dec 6, 2007)

*Misinformation*

That thread dates from August 2006 -- and was of the "I think I read somewhere ...." type. The rumor of Colnago having been purchased by Giant in 2006 is false.


----------



## zegasparin (Oct 18, 2008)

Thank you for the confirmation.
It was indeed the "i think i read" type of thing. I've written the guy asking his source... but nothing so far.
But what made me ask here was the fact that a friend down in Brazil heard the same thing a couple of weeks ago and asked me if i knew something...
if in 2006 it was just a rumor; is it the case now yet?

thanks for the answer !


----------

